# intel (nehalem) and turbo boost support

## Alanw

Hello, 

I'm curious if anyone here has configured a Gentoo system to take advantage of Core i7 / Nehalem's "Turbo Boost" technology?  If so, do you have any pointers? 

So far Google has provided mixed results, and overall very little information on this subject. (besides people having trouble) One thing I found interesting is RHEL supposedly supporting it out of the box. http://kbase.redhat.com/faq/docs/DOC-17124  Yet I can't find anything detailing what they're doing to claim this.

I've just built a nehalem system with gentoo using the 2.6.31-r6 kernel with ACPI and the cpufreq governor set to "performance" as default. I haven't had time to do anything exhaustive, but upon first sight it doesn't appear that turbo boost is working.  

```
# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
```

In my case returns 16 lines of varying frequencies from 2.267 GHZ - 1.6 GHZ. None are above my actual chip MHZ, which is 2.267.

Thanks,

Alan

----------

## Alanw

my apologies, I should have been searching here instead of google.   :Embarassed: 

 I found two very helpful threads. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715522-highlight-turbo+boost.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-801716-highlight-turbo+boost.html

----------

